# Error 1935 while installing Office 2007



## pvatt256 (Jan 6, 2009)

Here is the catch. My OS is the new Windows 7 Ultimate beta. I am attempting to install Office Pro Plus 2007. My error message looks like this:

Error 1935. An error occurred during the installation of assembly component {97F81AF1-0E47-DC99-A01F-C8B3B9A1E18E}. HRESULT: 0x8007054F.

I have been on google searching for the answer awhile now. The uninstalling .NET technique does not apply to windows 7 since you cannot uninstall it in the first place. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## mattplaybass (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm having the same exact problem. I have googled it as well and none of the recommendations will work/apply to windows 7. Mine is with Office 2007 enterprise, but same error to the "t". I found somewheres else, that someone stated they installed it just fine, but I don't know. I've tried updating to .net 3.5 and it wont even extract. .net 3.0 wont install. .net 2.0 says its already installed. Going to "Turn on/off Windows Features" wont work. It gives an error if I try to turn anymore features on.


----------



## jemekia (Apr 14, 2009)

Did either of you figure out how to get around the 1935 Error with the HResult: 0x8007054f? I was trying to install Office 2007 Enterprise when we had a power outage and when I rebooted and tried to finish installing I received this error message and have been unable to install the software. Please HELP!!! I have Vista 64 bit Home Premium.

Thanks


----------



## matthewforu (Jul 7, 2008)

This problem usually occurrs because there is something wrong with the .NET framework installation.

1. Click Start > Control Panel > Add or Remove Programs.

2. Find Microsoft .NET Framework, and then click Change/Remove.

3. Click Repair, and click Next.

This will solve your issue


----------

